# ASX feeds for a small project



## nikblack (2 October 2004)

Hi,
Anybody know of a good (free) source of ASX feeds that I can use in some small applications that I am writing? I just want to write some small alert scripts, as well as a website with watchlists that can be viewed on a mobile phone.

Id prefer some sort of XML feed

Cheers,
Nik


----------



## stefan (3 October 2004)

Nick,

What information do you want? There are different "signals" from the ASX. Are you just after stock quotes? Do they have to be realtime? You will find that there is no way to get a "stream" from anybody if you are not willing to pay for it. If you want delayed data, it is much easier to download it instead of streaming it. 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------

